# Critter Nation frustration.....



## Pandandelion (Oct 20, 2013)

So my DCN came in today and I was so excited! I started setting it up, with minimal issues but then...... one of the panels WILL NOT fit, at all, in one peg only. It's been 2 hours of me struggling with it, too! I've tried lubing it up, hammering it into shape and even swapping panels. Nothing! I heard CNs were hard to set up but I was NOT expecting this and now i don't know what to do.....


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

Dont hammer into shape, hammer the actual panel into the hole...that's what I had to do...must be so frustrating 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pandandelion (Oct 20, 2013)

NeeNee said:


> Dont hammer into shape, hammer the actual panel into the hole...that's what I had to do...must be so frustrating
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I tried!  I even used my whole body weight to try and push it into place ughhhh......


----------



## Pandandelion (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm also fairly certain I'm missing a piece, one of the bars for the bottom storage area is nowhere to be found...


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I had this problem with the DFN. Huge pain in the ass. Luckily I had 6'7 foot tall, 250 pound friend here. He had to jump up and slam all his weight on it to get it in. Twice -_- is there anyone bigger and heavier that can help? I was useless at 5'6 and 120 haha


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Also you can email them and they will send you the missing piece free of charge.


----------



## Pandandelion (Oct 20, 2013)

moderately good news: I got it set up! granted, it broke my hammer, there's a few gaps and it's got zip ties in several places...... but it's good enough for now. I'm gonna wait until my dad can visit and heave it into place because yeah, i'm 5'4" and 115lbs and there's NO WAY i'm finishing this perfectly myself haha


----------



## Antiquatemyheart (Mar 25, 2014)

I just set mine up too and I was getting so mad until my partner suggested using a rubber mallet. It did the trick!


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

Setting up the DCN was definitely a two-person job at my apartment. I tried being all big and bad and tackling it on my own. Total foolishness. It was difficult enough knowing which way was up for some of the pieces. I commend you for your efforts! (We, too, had to hammer pieces in. It's nice and finished now, but I am dreading when we move in three months. Taking this thing apart and doing it all again will stink!)


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Yet another reason why Martin's cages are superior!


----------



## brundlefly (Mar 27, 2014)

I got mine set up this morning and it's not quite picture perfect. MAN those panels would NOT fit. I was really scared hammering them into place, I was afraid I'd warp the steel and then nothing else would fit. I also couldn't get one of the wheels in for a long time. I really really hope I won't have to disassemble this anytime soon..


----------

